# Greetings from L.A.



## Zahavah (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello, 

I have three "permanent" foster kitties, all siblings: Bobby, Junior and Missy. These three darlings were abandoned on the street by the son of a mother who had died. Before she died, the mother asked her son to take care of the cats after she left the planet; he agreed to do so. What he actually did was sell the house he inherited (in which the mother and three cats lived), called the animal rescue organization and told them to come get the cats because he was going to dump them on the street. The rescuers scrambled to get to the cats' location, found them and had trouble fostering them. The cats were bounced from one foster home to another. 

I met one of the founders of the rescue organization at a law firm where I occasionally temp. It was through her that I accepted my present kitties. We are nearing the end of a horrible bout of ringworm, and two of the cats have plasma cell stomatitis, which is another long story.

I'm glad I found my way to this Forum.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Hello! welcome! bless you for rescuing the kittys-We are picture fiends here, so post some if you can-we can never get enough :lol: I hope every one gets healthy :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Great for you for rescuing all those kitties! Did you rescue them all at the same time? Oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## Zahavah (Sep 11, 2005)

Actually, I was fostering a cat when the rescue organization contacted me and asked if I could do an emergency cat sit for 24 hours. I said yes. This big, beautiful, fluffy gray tuxedo cat came into my life, and I asked if I could keep him. The answer was yes. My primary cat, did not get along with the gray cat, she attacked him with teeth and claws, so I returned her to the rescuers. 

The gray cat's name is Bobby.

A couple of months later, I was asked if I would foster Bobby's siblings, a male and female. I said I would try it if:

all medical bills and prescription drugs were paid for by the rescue organization; and all food and cat litter was paid for by the organization 

They agreed to these conditions. That's why I call my three kitties "permanent fosters". I am struggling to live on Social Security benefits with an occasional office temp job here and there; I can't afford to "adopt" the cats, meaning I haven't the financial means to pay for medical, food and litter bills. 

I was told that my permenantly fostering these cats saves the rescue organization lots of money: boarding them individually costs over $100 a week. Multiply three cats times $400/month for boarding, and it's true - my fostering the kitties saves money, and gives me wonderful, enjoyable, loving companionship.[/u]


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Zahavah!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Zahavah. I'm glad you found the forum. It sounds as if you and the kitties have found a great solution for all concerned.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## Zahavah (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you Lori, Jeanie and dmcwlvssr for your welcoming messages. I really feel welcome in this Forum. 

You guys are great.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good to have you aboard, Zahavah!! What a wonderful gift you have given these kitties. They are lucky to have such a happy outcome.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*bastards who neglect animals*

you are a saint---and I am sure there is a special place in **** for the s.o.b. who dishonored his dead mother in such a dispicable way---a pox on his house!!! thank you for caring for these babies---


----------

